# GHG 2005 Full bodies



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey do you guy know anything about the new 05 GHG fullbodies. Just wondering how muck differant the 05's will be from the 04's. And what were the differances between the 03's to the 04's. Thanks guys.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just called Greenhead Gear Customer Service and the only differance between the 03's and the 04's are that the 04's have flocked heads. But reading previos thread I have found that some people have had problems with the paint chipping and the flocking coming off on hte 03's and I guess the fixed that problem and make the decoys with better material.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

The footbase is also completely different, much improved in '04.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The 03's had a one piece screw on foot base. After the amount of problems with the footbases on the 04's I wouldn't say they are much improved. If you take them on and off a lot they might be better, but if you're like a lot of guys who simply toss them in a trailer they aren't as good IMO.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

I will add my biased opinion and information,

Avery is very good about listening to their customers! I cant tell you that every improvment they want to make will be made by next year but the product will improve. One thing I have I know they want to improve is durability! You may have already seen or heard the scuddle....fully flocked full bodies! The look great!

Brad Hanson


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

What's with the A B bases? they're a bit of a pain in the dark. I recieved one box from a dealer that had no letters on the bases maybe something new? but the next box to arrive was the A and B style So now I have three different bases. They should really be made to interchange. Super product I still love em


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeh from what I hear they are going to come out with a lesser brand of fullbodies, and some new head positions. My freind has two boxes of the new 03 fullbodies that have the active head positions, he also bought new replacement flocked heads for them, and he is willing to sell them both to me for $180. Good deal I think, what do you guys think?

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I bought a half dozen Avery's to try them out for a season and I had 2 broken foot bases where the plastic broke off of the body. I also had one head break off. Needless to say I won't be buying anymore Avery's.

Just so no one thinks I'm bashing I also bought a dozen shells and was very happy with their performance and how they held up. I never had any problems with flocking or paint, but the plastic is very cheap on the full bodies.:run:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is the avery site talking about it. http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=001200


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Brad Hanson said:


> You may have already seen or heard the scuddle....fully flocked full bodies! The look great!


the whole body? could they actually flock them well enough that i could use them for 20 years and they would still look nice and flocked? i kinda doubt it. i dunno about all this flocking stuff, i say if you got a decoy that doesnt glare and isnt faded you'll do fine.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Buy Bigfoots and flock the heads. Just my .02. 
Or if you're lazy, buy some bobble heads that are already flocked. I think they sell them in the Nodak Pro Shop.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

i dunno man. Bigfoots are sure nice but averys are cheaper and even look better. We hunt with about 6 dozen of them and havent had ONE problem at all.

I have heard of people cracking the foot bases. They must get really abused for this to happen. We sure dont treat them well.

Set an avery in some shallow water and a bigfoot next to it. Then get a real goose next to it. That bigfoot isnt close to the avery. The bigfoot paintjob is kinda crappy if you ask me. I took all ours and airbrushed them all and flocked the heads and tails. Painted the butt white also. Now after all that work they finally look like a goose.

Study some pics of real geese then decided what is a better deke.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ty,

Your opinion about the Averys is respected, but I would hunt with a bigfoot anyday of the year...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys tell me if you can tell the diff between BF's and Averys.

I sure cant..


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice picture tyler. my thoughts exactly.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

GB3 makes a great point, anytime a live bird is close enough to your decoys to be able to see if its a GHG or a BF you best be givin em three or already have your limit. i know im going to get burned for this, please dont be too mean. but as nice as flocked heads or bodies or tails may look, i personally think they are more so for eye of the guy hunting over the dekes than they are for the eye of the bird looking at them. im not saying flocking is bad, i just dont think its necessary.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

well im not saying BF suck. I do and will continue to hunt with them. Im just saying that if im buying more dekes I believe those averys will be the ones to buy now. They are now on sale in my area for $99 for 6 too. Thats just a steal.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Not trying to get the age old question of what is better out of the closet, all I want to know is if you guys think a $160 - $180 is a good deal becasue my freind has a dozen the the GHG full body goose decoys in the active style, and I would like to get them and use them a bit for the last month in a half of the season. Just wondering if you guys think this a good deal or not. And just so all you guys now the closest GHG dealer around where I live is 3 hrs. and a ferry ride away, so the whole super christmas deals that are going on in the local retail stores really do not effect me. Thanks for letting me know about them though.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Sheels here in Omaha has the 6 packs of GHGs for $99 a box now. Id buy them. They are the 04s. Im heading down Friday to score some. Bigfoots are $79 per 4 now too. I love clearance! :beer:


----------



## watrfowlr (Feb 19, 2004)

GB3,
Sweet photo!! How many FB'S are in that pic?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

nope i cant tell which ones are BF or GHG, I personally owe 2 doz BF and 3 doz GHG and i love them both and has helped me in the last 2 years bagin some geese over my decoys and i think both are wonderful products, and would love to see BF have flocked heads and GHG have more head postions as well with BF too! Good Luck to ya'll


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

In response to the decoy of preference, I'm not sure it really matters. For the money I would buy the wind socks first and fill in later. I hunted with 3 friends in ND this fall and after all of our decoys got stolen, we were left with 2 dozen socks. We set up two parallel lines of 12 about 40 yards apart and sat in the middle and shot 9 geese in about an hour the first day and 4 the second. Location, location, location. I think you could paint milk jugs black and still harvest your birds. IMO geese are not the brightest!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wondering when one of you guy will actually awnser my question (ha ha ha). Not trying to get the age old question of what is the better decoy out of the closet, all I want to know is if you guys think $160 - $180 is a good deal for a dozen 03 GHG fulllbodies. Becasue my freind has a dozen of the GHG full body goose decoys in the active style with replacement flocked head for all of them, and I would like to get them and use them a bit for the last month in a half of the season. Just wondering if you guys think this a good deal or not? And just so all you guys know the closest GHG dealer around where I live is 3 hrs. and a ferry ride away, so the whole super christmas deals that are going on in the local retail stores really do not effect me. Thanks for letting me know about them though.


----------



## watrfowlr (Feb 19, 2004)

I think that's a good price considering where you live and the fact that he has the replacement flocked heads for them. :wink:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sorry TG, seemed to over look that part. i think thats a real good deal, if they are in good shape i say go pick em up right now


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the info and replys to my topic, I have been trying to get a hold of my freind on his cell phone but he does not even turn it on until friday because of hunting on saturday. So hopfully I can get a hold of him and use the dekes tommarrow.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

On your subject Turk....Bare in mind retailers dont want to carry over inventory and generally hate to carry over decoys because of the cost and space they take. $180 isnt a bad price but most reatailers at are under $200 a dozen for 04's at clearence time. On the subject of fully flocked GHG bodies. Will the flocking hold up for 20 years...........dont flocking know........LOL. I would guess with some care and normal wear and tear they would last a reasonable amout of time. Worst case is that in a few years of beating you have a regular painted decoy. I too have killed a fair amount of ganders over Bigs and like them alot, but on those days those SOB's are being like my senior prom date (hard to get). I like every edge I can find as I can't em liquored!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My thoughts are, how many dekes do you have in your spread now? and are the majority feeders. What I'm trying to say is I've always believed if most of the flock is in an upright active position it my come off as a group of birds that are not too comfortable where they are. I use a 5 to 1 ratio. This is something that I heard somewhere and may not be the norm. What do you guys think


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

In the early season I will generally put out about 30 - 04 dekes and when the late season roles around I will put out 60 - 90 dekes depending where I am hunting. Getting the GHG is just to replace some of the decoys that have started cracking and losing paint. I terms of your 5 to 1 ratio I will have to disagree, while it is good to have more feeders when a flock of geese is flying in to geese sitting in a feild most of the geese in the feild will look up like actives or lookers. So while it is good to have feeders I will just throw out the deke how I like them, and certainly not in a 5 to 1 ratio becasue that is all hype. Just my .02


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Been giving some thought to the 03 decoys. To much money. I had some and the seller gave me my money back as GHG did not stand behind the decoys. With that being said I am not anti GHG as the 04 stood up this fall for me and I bought more. $181.00 for a doz. Seems high for the quality issues these decoys had with the bases and paint. My value would be closer to $120.00 or 1/2 of new price since many companies are selling new overstock at 30% off.

I am with you on the feeder issue. most of the time when birds are coming into a flock of feeding geese more than half of them are up looking. Hunt what you have and find a way to make them work. I did this for a good number of years.

Had geese fly over huge spreads of FB's only to finish in our shells and silo's.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Just got the GHG fullbodies from my freind today and will have to try thme out in the field next week saturday. They look awsome, thank for all the responces guys.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I havent done too much hunting over shells and full bodies(I'm a rag man myself), The avery's look pretty, nobody can deny that, they look as real as it gets, besides hardcores, but when it comes down to it, I think in many cases, the pretty stuff gets screwed up the worst and the quickest. Drag an 11-87 Premier over a barbed wire fence then drop it off the back of a pickup onto the pavement, then do that to the 11-87 Super Magnum, wipe em both down with oil and see which one looks better. What I'm getting at is I know the averys are durable, but 2,3, 5, 10 heck 15 years down the line, I dont think they will look so hot then. Now we have the tried and true bigfoot, these chip and scratch as well, but they dont have as much detail on them, and this is just my theory on it, the less detailed the decoy is to start with, the less you notice scratches. I hunted over 20 year old big foots and by God they were chipped and scratched when you looked at them from 5 yards away, back up another 5 and they still look good, if the geese are 5 yards away from my decoys, either something has gone desperately wrong or I have my limit. Don't get me wrong, I think the Green Head Gear decoys are awesome, I just dont trust the durability like I do big foots.


----------

